# Early Christmas present - Packer boots!



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've always head that White makes a quality product. And at twice the price of the Double D they had better have some better leather and other qualities to justify that pricing.

I've been wearing some Double D Packers while riding for the past 5-6 years and they have been great. Other than hunting season when I'm often walking as much as riding, they are just a bit slick on a steep mountain and maybe just a touch thin soled for walking on rough stuff.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Great boots, though admittedly, I was expecting "Green Bay Packer" football boots. ha ha I thought to myself "who would wear something that ugly?" Glad to see that your boots are far nicer. They look toasty warm.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wouldn't Christmas be easier if we all just bought ourselves what we really wanted-LOL? Yes, good idea to get the boots "broken in" early!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Once they are broke in you will love your Whites !!!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope so. They really should take a look at moving the location of that seam on the boot tongue. They could move it up about an inch and it would be completely off of the bridge of the foot and in an area where it wouldn't cause a pressure point for even the tallest arched foot.

I really like the arched shank they put in them, though, although I think it could be thicker still. It makes riding much more comfortable than a flat shanked boot. You don't see many boots with a good shank in them any more. Most folks don't even know what it was for. A good rounded shank under the sole, in front of a riding heel, is what used to contact the bottom of the stirrup, rather than the outside of the foot. Made it so your foot didn't have to conform to the angle of the bottom of the stirrup. Ox-bow stirrups are quite comfortable with a boot with a good shank. Shanks used to be made of wood, but most are steel now and they make them thin and flat in most boots. Just my opinion.


----------

